# Oxfuzz



## old crow (Aug 17, 2006)

Did a search and it came up zero ?? What the...has this fantastic fuzz pedal not been discussed here ??


----------



## JonF (Sep 4, 2009)

I've been curious about this pedal as well...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, it appears to be a Fuzz Face, or as some would say "yet another Fuzz Face". http://www.effectsdatabase.com/model/oxfuzz/oxfuzz

The thing to understand is that germanium transistors are characteristically inconsistent. This is why folks with money to spend who truly love Fuzz Faces find themselves going through one after another after another, searching for a "good" one....because they are not all "good".

So, if the maker has paid attention to details, expect it to sound closer to what an ideal Fuzz Face should sound like.


----------



## Joey D. (Oct 16, 2006)

Well the dude from Sons of Otis makes them...that has to count for something.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If you knew exactly how many people are churning out the same 3 or 4 "classic" pedals under a different name, you'd realize that it probably doesn't count for very much at all. Not trying to be snooty or dismissive. It's just that there are probably no fewer than 50-80 different versions of the Fuzz Face out on the market at this very moment, all of them sourcing their transistors from the same distributors/sources. My guess is that if you go to pedalgeek or musictoyz, you'll see about 35 on each site, all of them described in a way that makes them *seem* unique. If you know how a Fuzz Face works (go to www.geofex.com and look at the Technology of the Fuzz Face), you'll realize there isn't a whole helluva lot NOT known about this now more than 40 year-old pedal.


----------



## Joey D. (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm just playing dude. Sons of Otis are Canadian metal legends....all I was referring to. It's hardly my first day with pedals and I'm painfully aware of how many TS and FF clones are floating about...... So I suppose if you were looking to get a fuzz face clone why not get one from a hard-working Canadian band.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Joey D. said:


> I'm just playing dude. Sons of Otis are Canadian metal legends....all I was referring to. It's hardly my first day with pedals and I'm painfully aware of how many TS and FF clones are floating about...... *So I suppose if you were looking to get a fuzz face clone why not get one from a hard-working Canadian band.*


Damn straight!:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Joey D. (Oct 16, 2006)

:smilie_flagge17: indeed. But really mhammer is right. When you get down to it, it's just another fuzz face clone. 

I'm not exactly a fan of fuzz face based pedals (love the sound but I'm not a single coil guy) but I liked the pedals that took the Fulltone route to the fuzz face type. An external bias (I think it's a must for germanium, esp. here up north) and a mid-range knob, on top of the usual volume and fuzz.


----------



## Stickman (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm a little miffed at the price. $225.

The only trick to building a fuzz face is selecting good, matched germanium transistors with the right gains. It's a significant component cost too, but last time I looked Small Bear was selling tested pairs for $12. 

The rest of the circuit so small and simple that it can't take much more than 5 minutes to solder together, and the simplicity doesn't really give any opportunity for innovation, special sauce, magic dust or mojo.

So I find it hard for anyone to justify charging much over $100 for one of them. Except, of course, that people will pay it.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Stickman said:


> I'm a little miffed at the price. $225.
> 
> The only trick to building a fuzz face is selecting good, matched germanium transistors with the right gains. It's a significant component cost too, but last time I looked Small Bear was selling tested pairs for $12.
> 
> ...




I built my first FF out of parts from a 1970's clock radio! I didn't even solder them together, just twisted the leads!! It was good, and better than the couple "made" pedals I had at the time!!

Took less than 15 minutes to read, remove, and twist the leads together >_>


----------



## elbandito (Oct 14, 2009)

keeperofthegood said:


> I built my first FF out of parts from a 1970's clock radio! I didn't even solder them together, just twisted the leads!! It was good, and better than the couple "made" pedals I had at the time!!
> 
> Took less than 15 minutes to read, remove, and twist the leads together >_>


Now THAT's rock n roll. :bow::rockon2:


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Stickman said:


> I'm a little miffed at the price. $225.
> 
> The only trick to building a fuzz face is selecting good, matched germanium transistors with the right gains. It's a significant component cost too, but last time I looked Small Bear was selling tested pairs for $12.
> 
> ...


Yeah he raised the price of them. I believe they were $150 before. $225 is up there for a fuzz.


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

Stickman said:


> last time I looked Small Bear was selling tested pairs for $12.


Not NOS NKT274s they're not. And $225 is kinda expensive for such a simple beast but an original will cost you $1200 and is no more complicated inside, and it's not so outrageous next to a Dunlop for $180. Dude's gotta eat. :smile:


----------



## oxfuzz (Dec 11, 2009)

The OXFUZZ is $175... not sure where that other price came from.
Check out *oxfuzz.com* or *myspace.com/oxfuzz* for more info.


----------

